# who did you walk past today



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

a wife beater
the man with aids
child beating mother
midwife on her way

who walked past you today

the war veteran
convicted rapist
a corrupt policeman
lesbian teacher

who lives close to you

the hospital surgeon
a merry widow
drug dealer 
local shop owner

then there’s you
when you walk past 
what’s your  title
there goes.........


----------



## Firemajic (May 25, 2015)

I often think things like this when I am standing in line at the supermarket.. I look at people and wonder what their story is, try to see something in their eyes... Sometimes,it is obvious... most of the time.. it is not...
This poem.... it is different than most of your work.. although it still has that deep introspective contemplation that I find so fascinating about your poetry... Love this ... always a pleasure to read your poems Escorial... Thanks for a cool read my friend... OH, to answer your question... My title would be Freak... Peace always... jul


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2015)

Like Juls, I've wondered about this very thing, too. I think we would be very surprised to know who people really are.


----------



## Abby (May 25, 2015)

Very true, who knows who anyone really is.


----------



## am_hammy (May 25, 2015)

Working in retail,usually people walking past me and I am in the habit of viewing the person based on how they interact with me and sometimes it's not always nice.

It is true though,you never know who people are are what they are feeling. I try my hardest not to think what people think of me as it would drive me crazy and leave me paranoid. I probably should think on it, but sometimes not knowing your title is best.

Great poem and eye opening. You don't always think about this stuff until someone thinks about it for you and reminds you. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Plasticweld (May 25, 2015)

Great Poem and touches on a great topic.  I seldom wonder I often ask.  I see people that look fascinating and often decide I'm just going to engage them in conversation.  While not all comply most do, I feel fortunate to be able to see into who they are.  I do subscribe to the concept that there is a book some people's lives;  I do know there is a great short story in every life.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sonata (May 25, 2015)

This poem makes me think.

Who am I
What do you see
Are you really
Seeing me?

So if I do not know what people think of me, does it really matter what I think of them? 

We are just people
After all
Knock us down
And we will fall


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

thanks Firemajic...standing in a line in a supermarket....the eyes...i liked the imagery and the mood that created for me...

Gumby..it's a very odd way to think but yeah..they can't all be..normal...is that the right word...cheers

Abby...we just don't and will never know most of the time...thanks

am..Hammy.....i get that we don't often think about this stuff....cool

Plasticweld..i seldom wonder i often ask..wow !!..dude....

Sonata..we are all just people..but


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 25, 2015)

Amahl and the Night Visitors - Very strangely dressed and singing a lot...


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> Amal and the Night Visitors - Very strangely dressed and singing a lot...



i'm not sure who that may be..ha


----------



## Nellie (May 25, 2015)

escorial,  your poems are succinct and I like that in your style of poetry. This one really makes one stop and think about the important things in life. I, too often think this when in a coffee shop and see all kinds of people. One never knows the other person's life story. Some would blow your minds if they were told.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

succinct...cool...who sits among us...dark ideas or plain every day hero's..we never know...i do like to drink coffee and watch other people too..cheers Nellie


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 25, 2015)

escorial said:


> i'm not sure who that may be..ha




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amahl_and_the_Night_Visitors


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

going the opera is on my to do list....Bloggsworth....i'll be on my own though and probably in secret...working class snobbery i guess


----------



## musichal (May 25, 2015)

I could be categorized so many ways, some bad, some good, and some neutral, and I'd think that's true of us all.  I am (or have been) a man, an RN, a life-saver, a felon, amateur poet, writer, preacher, Registered Rep (SEC), lobbyist, dope-head, hippie, trouble-maker, problem-solver, teacher, supervisor, janitor, warehouseman, package handler, girl chaser, cad, role model, lover, fighter, prisoner, Prison Nurse, and shut-in.  Can you walk by just one person, or are we all a group?

Well done, escorial, you made us all think and feel.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

musichal your  one of the first to offer a word a title that describes you..and though there are many and i figured we all would have them....often the label were given is not what we would choose is the crux of the piece...well done man for picking up on that..appreciated

Firemajic...chose freak but i can't accept that..


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 25, 2015)

escorial said:


> going the opera is on my to do list....Bloggsworth....i'll be on my own though and probably in secret...working class snobbery i guess



In 17th & 18th Century Italy, opera was the entertainment of the people, much as Shakespeare was for Londoners through the centuries. Had Shakespeare been for the gentry, the Globe Theatre would have been covered!


----------



## jenthepen (May 25, 2015)

Escorial, I used to wonder about the people who wandered past me in the supermarket but now your poem has made me wonder what _they_ are thinking about _me_! :shock:


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

how often do we look at people and form an opinion jenthepen without a word spoken...thanks


----------



## Fats Velvet (May 25, 2015)

Awesome Esc. I don't know if English is your first language.  The only reason I mentioned that is that you have a voice you own completely, and it is perfectly suited to your clipped style.  Never lose it.


----------



## Sonata (May 25, 2015)

escorial said:


> how often do we look at people and form an opinion jenthepen without a word spoken...thanks



When I lived in town I was known as The American.  Only I am not American but my mother tongue is English.

When I moved into temporary accommodation after leaving town I was known as The Disabled One.

But when I moved to this little village I was, and still am, known as just me.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

i understand that sonata..the piece is about how we see ourselves but do others see that to


----------



## Sonata (May 25, 2015)

I see myself as me, warts an' all, which is possibly not how others see me.

I "see" you, escorial, as someone who writes verse which, to my mind, resonates with the you that is you.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Escorial, I used to wonder about the people who wandered past me in the supermarket but now your poem has made me wonder what _they_ are thinking about _me_! :shock:


A good case for being inconspicuous. It would be nice to be invisible but in a practical sense non-descript will do. I like to think that i am the sort of person who would walk by you on the sidewalk utterly un-noted. If someone stopped you and asked what the last person to pass looked like you would be at a complete loss for an answer.:-k:encouragement:


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2015)

FV..thanks dude..english with a scouse accent.....cheers dude

Blade....inconspicuous is so cool.....

there goes the inconspicuous man............yeah


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (May 28, 2015)

Nice poem


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 28, 2015)

Several people, because:

The sun and blowsy afternoons
bring brightly lit young women
sporting legs to towns where
young men on motorcycles
throb in dusty squares and scooters
bringing ice-cream dreams
and Coca~Cola smiles
zip the pavement edges.​


----------



## escorial (May 30, 2015)

asefaw123.....nice of you to say kidda

Bloggsworth...nice write.....thanks...even if i didn't get it...?


----------



## QDOS (May 31, 2015)

The paradox of living is that life in all its shapes and forms can pass you by or implode upon your sense of space.  Why are we inquisitive to seek to communicate and yet ready to run at the smallest hint of discomfort that threatens our environment. 

Your words invoke that wanting to know yet afraid to ask element of human behaviour that is great to describe when I’m  writing my fiction. 

Thanks mate! 


QDOS


----------



## escorial (May 31, 2015)

no prob's Q...cool man


----------

